# Lesbians, to use sperm or to use partners eggs and sperm ??



## blueboudica (Apr 7, 2008)

My partner and i are just discussing how to have a child, do we use sperm or do we use collect eggs and then i carry them??

Have other couples used this method?? 

Any suggestions??

Sam


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm sure some couples do use this method but, in my opinion, it's unnecessary. Not to mention the expense and the extra layer of complexity you'd be adding to ttc. From our family perspective, it hasn't mattered whose biology is involved and, apart from the first year of breastfeeding, our relationships with our sons have been pretty balanced and equal so far.

Interesting to see what other people think though.


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I know a few people who've done egg swapping.  It's a lovely idea as it means both partners have a biological investment in the pregnancy, but the downside is IVF rather than IUI, which is much more demanding physically not to mention financially.  More commonly, each partner carries a child (not necessarily at the same time!) but using sperm from the same donor, which is another way of linking everyone together DNA-wise.

Have to say though that my own personal belief is that children are your children regardless of the biology, as long as you feel that they are (they certainly will).

You just have to do what you feel is right for your family.

Natalie


----------

